# Maps for Sale



## Angus (May 9, 2005)

I've never kept track of trails hiked/summits reached but thinking of enrolling myself and 9 year old son in the 4,000' club. As a way of keeping us motivated and showing progress, anyone know of a map that has all the 4,000' peaks identified. My idea is to be able to make a little notation next to each one with time/date et cetera. thanks.


----------



## David Metsky (May 9, 2005)

From Mountain Wanderer:


> DeLorme’s Trail Map & Guide to the White Mountain National Forest. Updated 1998, reprinted 2003 on waterproof paper. Popular trail map with 100 foot contours covers nearly the entire WMNF. New shaded relief feature for 1998. Has brief trail descriptions on the back. Many hikers use one as a wall map to mark trails or summits they’ve done. Folded to 6 ¾” x 8”.
> Item #NHH19: $7.95



They also have a rolled version.

 -dave-


----------



## Mike P. (May 9, 2005)

Don't have it on the wall but that is the map I use to keep track of the trails I've been on.  (a good form of redlining   :lol: )


----------



## Stephen (May 9, 2005)

Got that map on my cube wall.


----------



## TenPeaks (May 10, 2005)

I put my map on a peg board and insert a pin on every mountain I climbed. I've been using color coded pins for easier reference (blue = 4,000 footer, red = 100 highest, etc.)


----------



## gparsons66 (May 31, 2005)

I'm about 2 weeks behind on this post, but here's a map of the White Mountains I made a while back. 46 of the 48 4000-footers are listed in blue. I couldn't seem to fit Cabot & Waumbek on there.

http://www.newenglandwaterfalls.com/whitemountainguide.jpg


----------

